# You have got



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

to be kidding me. So yesterday I get a hold of a guy that can get me guns at cost and tell him I want to order the Springfield Champion loaded 4" black or parkerized and he tells me, " It'll be 14 to 16 MONTHS":smt076 Says its due to the Obama situation and possible gun ban. 

That is some BS. So i have decided to look used but since I live an hour away from Camp Perry I will be there at the Srpingfield booth day 1 to see if they have any there to buy.

This sucks. Does any one got one they wanna sell for a newbie 1911 guy


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

The only thing hotter than handguns and ammo in my area is the sheriffs dept being swamped with applications for purchase and CCW permits. Lots of shortages in all kinds of guns and ammo.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

The mexicans in Mexico do not have a problem getting guns. Why do law abiding citizens in America have a hard time


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

You just might not be able to get the one you want, but at this point in time, there are at least TONS of options for you from various good models and manufacturers. No telling what else your source CAN get that would be equally cool.. as that one sounds.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

babs said:


> You just might not be able to get the one you want, but at this point in time, there are at least TONS of options for you from various good models and manufacturers. No telling what else your source CAN get that would be equally cool.. as that one sounds.


I agree. If you are needing a workhorse for personal defense, there's no shortage of handguns.

I feel your pain though. I've been searching for a P220 Carry Elite Stainless for some time. I even called Sig and they said I could have my local dealer order one and I'd have to wait 3 months.... not TOO bad I told myself, so I head down to my local dealer and they literally laughed!!! They apparently have four different P220 orders to Sig and they've been open for about as long. They don't expect all of them to be filled by summer (6+ months).

Back to the point: I know it's not what you want to hear but there are just some handguns which were not produced in the numbers needed to fulfill current demand. I know for sure the all-steel compact 45s fall into this category as I've been patiently looking for one myself. If you already have a handgun for carry and/or defense, I think the only option is waiting. Otherwise, I'd recommend carrying a commander-sized 45 or a smaller caliber double-stack compact polymer (such as the XD or FNP). I've seen plenty of these around.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> I feel your pain though. I've been searching for a P220 Carry Elite Stainless for some time. I even called Sig and they said I could have my local dealer order one and I'd have to wait 3 months.... not TOO bad I told myself, so I head down to my local dealer and they literally laughed!!! They apparently have four different P220 orders to Sig and they've been open for about as long. They don't expect all of them to be filled by summer (6+ months).


Have you checked out TopGunSupply? They have a pretty good selection of Sigs. That's where I ended up ordering my P229 from.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Todd said:


> Have you checked out TopGunSupply? They have a pretty good selection of Sigs. That's where I ended up ordering my P229 from.


No I haven't!

Now I have  They don't even have it listed. Closest thing is the P220 Elite Stainless (not the "Carry" model) but it's out of stock.

But thanks for the suggestion, Todd. Looks like they have good prices! This'll be an additional site to check periodically.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> No I haven't!
> 
> Now I have  They don't even have it listed. Closest thing is the P220 Elite Stainless (not the "Carry" model) but it's out of stock.
> 
> But thanks for the suggestion, Todd. Looks like they have good prices! This'll be an additional site to check periodically.


Too bad. They do have good prices. I got my P229, even with shipping and FFL fees, cheaper than my local dealer's cost.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Springfield has a 16 month wait on all handgun gun rights now


----------

